# removing eggs from skein???



## DD1700 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just wondering how you guys removet Steel head eggs from the skeins?I usually use a spoon and try to gently scrape them out but they seem to get slimy.


----------



## SullysSteelies (Oct 18, 2009)

I go skein membrane up and scrape gently with a spoon. No matter what when you scrape skeins your eggs are going to be a little slimy. The shells aren't mature yet nor are the eggs themselves. You can try to river cure them a little to help with firming them up, but they'll only get so solid. Basically, it's not just what you're doing...it's going to happen either way with scraped skeins.


----------



## Justin M (Nov 4, 2011)

That's the way I have always heard it to be done and the only way I've tried it. Seems to me that the slime is from those eggs that do break. If you haven't tried using a plastic spoon yet, give it a try. Try to be as gentle as possible with only applying enough pressure to get the eggs to roll off the skien, which you probably already are. Just my 2 cents...... Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

I've tried scraping eggs from the skein many times. Seems like a big messy waste of time. IMHO your better off just taking some good sharp scissors and and cutting the skeins into the size preferred and tie away. If your gonna use them on the river, before tying, treat the eggs with a good commercial egg cure. I prefer BorX-O-Fire. If the eggs are for the pier or surf then just tie them up green. 

Some other pointers that will help with the quality of skein are;
Always bleed any fish out that has skein or loose eggs. Then if possible remove the skeins. Wrap in paper towel, place in plastic baggy and put on ice keeping them as cold as possible but not freezing. Then when you get home the eggs will still be a little wet. So re-wrap in paper towel place in plastic baggy in the fridge for a few hours keeping as cold as possible without freezing. If you have a fridge where you can dial the temp down to about 34 or 35 thats all the better. Did I mention keeping them as cold as possible? Then after a few hours or overnight cut them up into usable sizes and then tie or cure. Once tied or cured then freeze. Unless of course your gonna use right away then put them on ice and keep them as cold as possible.


----------



## SullysSteelies (Oct 18, 2009)

So let me make sure I read this right jigs...lukewarm temp is not acceptable?


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Waste of time and eggs. If you're gonna kill, use what's been given. Cut skeins into usable chunks, cure, done.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't play with spawn anymore but, a lot of guys swear by using the membrane when the water is bitter cold. Bleed the fish good when caught and chunk the skiens. I always used straight borax and changed the powder a couple time prior to use.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I freeze the skeins in trip size chunks, then thaw them out and tie them the night before fishing. I do scrape the skeins then, the spawn keeps much longer without the skein membrane on.

I never cure spawn anymore. Its messy, time consuming, and has never improved upon the way well handled frozen spawn works; for me anyway.

B


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

When I tied bags (30+ years ago) n the fish was not ripe, i would just strip the skein ( with my hands) in the river in a old sock, they were cured n clean n ready for tying.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

It's really not that bad scraping eggs from the skein. Just bleed the fish out good. When you clean the fish, butterfly the skein to open it up. Place on a newspaper and then gently scrape the eggs away with a plastic spoon. I then put all my loose eggs on paper towel to dry. Start tying away. They have made tying bags so easy now you can tie enough bags for a days trip in an hour or so.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I've always just snipped the immature, in skein eggs into the size I want to tie them in and tie them up. When removing them from the hens, I just pull out the sac, wrap them in cellophane then freezer wrap and toss them into the freezer. I've thawed and tied them up six months later and they still hold up well. I'd rather have the spawn sacs a little oozy to throw scent then firm and tough. Often though I'm suspended with a float and not bouncing along the bottom with them.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

GRUNDY said:


> I freeze the skeins in trip size chunks, then thaw them out and tie them the night before fishing. I do scrape the skeins then, the spawn keeps much longer without the skein membrane on.
> 
> I never cure spawn anymore. Its messy, time consuming, and has never improved upon the way well handled frozen spawn works; for me anyway.
> 
> B


You saying you never cure your singles anymore?


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Honyuk96 said:


> Waste of time and eggs. If you're gonna kill, use what's been given. Cut skeins into usable chunks, cure, done.


Seems simple but lets think about this more complex. So lets say we use skein. We cut it (popping many eggs), cure them if need be, then fish them (only last a few cast, unless you are sit fishing). Now lets say we are using skein and tying them in bags, so we cut (again popping many eggs) cure if need be, then when we put them in the mesh we arrange the skein to form a ball shape to tie (again popping more eggs). 

So lets say we scrape fresh eggs from the skein then tie them in bags, we pop a few eggs when we scrape, but bags tie up better and more rounded and when using bags they last many more cast then plain skein.

I think you all can see my point scraping and tying in bags is sometimes the better option.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Scraping is a waste of time unless eggs are falling of the skien. I highly suggest tying up as many bags as u can before u freeze ecspecially if it's not cured


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

nighttime said:


> Scraping is a waste of time unless eggs are falling of the skien. I highly suggest tying up as many bags as u can before u freeze ecspecially if it's not cured


In addition to the above post, use red material, then roll in strawberry kool aid (with sugar) it will dye the membrane and it will not milk out (as soon) This method has worked great when I was in a pinch...


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Loose eggs are the only eggs for bags. Period. Cure them however you prefer. Personally, I'd river cure them. Skeins, are just that. Cut into usable chunks, cure, done. Skein chunks actually stay on a hook quite well as long as they are rigged w a snell knot. Eggs in the membrane are not meant for bags, it's just that simple.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Honyuk96 said:


> Loose eggs are the only eggs for bags. Period. Cure them however you prefer. Personally, I'd river cure them. Skeins, are just that. Cut into usable chunks, cure, done. Skein chunks actually stay on a hook quite well as long as they are rigged w a snell knot. Eggs in the membrane are not meant for bags, it's just that simple.


But scraped eggs milk so well. :evilsmile

The only good use for skein is sit fishing :lol:


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Honyuk96 said:


> Loose eggs are the only eggs for bags. Period. Cure them however you prefer. Personally, I'd river cure them. Skeins, are just that. Cut into usable chunks, cure, done. Skein chunks actually stay on a hook quite well as long as they are rigged w a snell knot. Eggs in the membrane are not meant for bags, it's just that simple.


I agree, however not completely. If we're concerned with ease of tying, and turning out impeccable bags that last longer than skein, then yes. However, I have had some of my best spawn days after a long Winter's fishing and post available - loose - premium spawn on Skein tied in the manor I described earlier. As mentioned though, when it comes to tying impeccable bags, loose - water cured - no additives spawn takes the cake, hands (bobbers) down!


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

METTLEFISH said:


> I don't fish bait much, but I totally agree with this. River cure baby.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Honyuk96 said:


> Loose eggs are the only eggs for bags. Period. Cure them however you prefer. Personally, I'd river cure them. Skeins, are just that. Cut into usable chunks, cure, done. Skein chunks actually stay on a hook quite well as long as they are rigged w a snell knot. Eggs in the membrane are not meant for bags, it's just that simple.


 I agree with most of what u said, except the snell part. I snell most of my hooks (except for ice fishing) just because u snell don't mean u got to put bait in the loop, I use the hoop for dubbing, if I want to add a different color to my set up, what I watch out for is touching my line after baiting my hook with juicey, spawny, fingers.


----------

